# Colic



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
Both my little twins suffer from reflux and are prescribed Gaviscon for this.  They've both now developed colic and i've tried both infacol and colief separately.  Is it safe to use all three products together - infacol before their feed as well as colief in their feed along with the Gaviscon?

Is there anything else on the market that you could recommend we try to help their colic - it's really upsetting seeing them both with this horrible colic.

Thanks for any advise you can give me on this.

Oranges x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Oranges

firstly some hugs to you    must be hard dealing with 2 reflux babies never mind one!!!

Now i used infacol and gaviscon together but i never used colief so i am unable to tell you whether they are ok to mix but the best thing to do is to ask mazv on ask the pharmacist i think. 

What bottles do you use?? my saviour with theo are the dr browns bottles.... quite honestly i would give  him the biggest kiss if i ever met him...    i have tried many bottles for theo in my husbands request to make him 'simpler' but have always gone back to them!! 

what are the twins symptoms?? when are they at their worst??

do you think it is actually their reflux worsening?? do they feed well?? do they lay flat? vomit? 

if so it may be worth a trip back to your gp to see if they will prescribe an antacid lik ranitadine or refer you to a paediatrician....

get back to me hun and i will try to help further

luv v xxx


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi Verity, thanks so much for your reply.  Things are quite awful around here because of this awful colic.  Last nite they both had a clear saliva like stuff coming out of their mouths - it was coming out in bubbles - if you know what I mean and there was quite a lot of it - it made their sheets wet.  What do you think that is?  I haven't seen it like that before.  It's usually white. 

We're using NUK bottles and teats, as that's the ones the hospital recommended.  We tried others but babies didn't like them much.  I haven't tried the Dr Brown ones with them tho - but I will do.

The twins symptoms are that they take they're feed really well, I wind them, and then practically immediately after this they start to cry, arch their back, kick their legs and just generally look awfully uncomfortable - that can be both when we are holding them and when they are lying down.  Usually they stop crying a little while after they have been held and cuddled, but start again immediately they are put down in their cribs.  Things are really difficult just now and feeds have turned into a totally unenjoyable experience.  One of them is usually does vomit some milk back up again just afterwards, and if they are lying flat the reflux slides down the sides of their face and sometimes into their ear if it's not caught in time.  They'be both got very gurgly windy tummmies.

They're premi babies and are due their paediatric appointment very soon - so i'll mention it to them then.

Would really appreciate your thoughts on this tho.

Thanks,

Oranges x


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi me again! oops forgot to say, it's much worse in the evening than during the day, and it's both their arms and legs that are moving.  we try to keep them sitting up a bit as much as possible after a feed too, although that's more difficult if they have a feed during the night but they are starting to miss that one out now.
Thanks,
Oranges x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun,

To me it sounds as though their reflux is worsening....... the clear fluid you describe sounds like stomach acids coming back especially as it is worse when lying flat...

there is a thread on the health board which is a reflux support thread where myself and lots of other ladies with reflux post and support one another... come and join us... will find you the link.

i think they may need and antacid to help neutralise the acids to stop them from being in pain. The back arching and not liking being falt is a typical sign of reflux... 

i would also try the dr browns bottles but use the nuk teats they are used to so you dont confuse them too much. 

have you tried propping up their mattresses too?? this will help the acid not to come up so hopefully helps the vomiting, i have a wedge for theos cot which is fab... you can buy them for moses baskets too but if you are strapped for cash then try a cushion under the mattress. i also had a sleep positioner when theo was little which was good but i think you would be better with a wedge really....

what milk are the babies on

i have to say i know exactly how you feel hun as my baby theo has severe reflux and feeding even now isnt that great but in most babies they grow out of it by the age of 1 so take heart hun.... i can imagine that it is so hard to get through the day with two tho, when is your paeds appointment?

it would be definately woorth trying these measure to see if they help

   

please keep in touch and let me know how you are getting on and answer the q's i have asked and come join us on the thread...

also there is a good website called 

cryingoverspiltmilk.com have a look

luv v xxxxxx

/link


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

just read your post...

it could be possible they are struggling with both colic and reflux, i would still recommend trying the things i have suggested hun

luv v xxxx


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi Verity,
Just thought i'd let you know the reflux/colic seems to have gone!  Touchwood - they don't have that discomfort after every feed now.  It just seemed to stop one day and they've not had it again but i'm frightened to say too much in case it comes back again!    Feeds are now an enjoyable experience.  They're both sitting up more after each feed - perhaps this is helping it too, or perhaps it's just the passing of time.

Sorry I never managed to get onto the reflux thread - the day goes by so quickly, I never have enough time to spend on FF as much as I want to.

Thanks for your help and advice.

Love Oranges x


----------

